# phpBB calendar



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

You might want to implement this for the events page - 
http://www.phpbbhacks.com/viewhack.php?id=152


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

got it already ;D

The problem is; there's so many phpBB forums and so many mods...


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I use the smartor stuff to make a portal in to the site... I also use the 'attachment' mod to allow uploading of photo's. I have a few others too - can't remember which ones now. Wish I had documented it all. Not sure if I could recover from a really terminal error 

Could you tell me which other mods you are going for? I will implement the country flag mod at the z4um next - that is not much use on this forum though.

W


----------

